

MIT Media Lab studying cities (and more) and we need your votes. - philsalesses
http://pulse.media.mit.edu/main

======
philsalesses
First, I apologize for posting once previously. I had a poor title and I
couldn't figure out how to edit or delete it.

Preliminary results for one question are here:
<http://pulse.media.mit.edu/results>

